# [SOLVED] Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

My modem/router is Riger and model is DB108-WL. 
I had set Port Forwarding in my modem/router configuration page using web http://192.168.1.1
I had disable the uPNP setting in both the modem/router and camera setting page. Besides, also disable the firewall on the modem/router and on my laptop (Windows firewall and McAfee antivirus)
My camera static IP address details are listed as below:

IPv4 Address: 192.168.1.8
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1
Port number: 8080

I am able to access my IP Camera using local LAN network by using web http://192.168.1.8:8080 but unable to access from external network WAN using internet by using web http://*External IP Address*:8080 

My ISP provide a dynamic external IP address so my external IP Address will change each time I connect to internet network. To trace this, I used IPchicken website IP Chicken - Whats my IP address? ip address lookup to identify my modem/router Public IP address. 

I used my smartphone to access this external IP Address in order to prevent NAT Loopback issue but still can not access.

Questions:
1) Do I need to have my host computer turn on at home in order for me to access the IP Camera from external WAN network which is internet from anywhere outside? Or just turn on my modem/router and IP Camera will do?
2) I had read a lot of blogs and forums from the past 2 weeks about Port Forwarding. From one of the forum, it mentioned need to setup 2 ports for Port Forwarding in order to get IP Camera access from external network. One for web interface which use port 80 and another one for video streaming which is port 1024. So, is it true for every IP Camera to configure 2 ports forwarding in order to get access from external network?
Reference Source: Port Forwarding popular ports in a Linksys Router | TZODNS.COM
3) If I can access the IP Camera from local LAN network, does it mean my laptop Windows firewall and McAfee antivirus setting is ok for access from external network?
4)Is it a reliable method to use smartphone as a test to try out whether my setting is ok to access the IP Camera from external network? My smartphone is Android 2.3 OS and able to access the IP Camera when connected to my modem/router using WIFI (local LAN access). When key in external IP address using 3G network, it can not access.

Hope to receive the reply soon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Why no reply from any Tech Support Forum after 1 week time?
Is it the information that I provided is not enough?
Let me know any further clarification or details that you need, I will provide the requested info as soon as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Volenteers here so sometimes things get missed.

Please turn your pcs firewall and router firewalls back on. Too much risk having them off.

Q1; no you dont' need your computer on.
Q2: You need the ports particular to your camera system. This should be covered in the manual
Q3: Your local firewall has no effect on anything but your pc.
Q4: smartphone should be fine

For me to access my home security cameras I have to enter the wanipaddressort number which in my case is 7000. I do this thru the software provided with my camera system CMS lite. It connects to my DVR and I get all 4 cameras.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r,

Thanks for your reply.
I have question on WAN IP Address, When I login into modem/router setup page, I can see it display out the WAN IP Address. But it is different with the IP Address get from IPchicken website or www.yougetsignal.com website. Both IPchicken and www.yougetsignal.com websites are showing the same external IP Address but different from the WAN IP Address shown in modem/router setup page. So, which IP Address should I use to access my IP Camera from external network?

Hope to receive the reply soon and thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

What you describe indicates there is a router before your router which means you won't be able to do port forwarding.

Post what that ipchicken ip is as well as a tracert to yahoo.com for review to confirm this.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r,

Thanks for your reply.
Attached is the print screen of IPchicken website with WAN IP 124.13.188.45.
I tried to perform tracert to yahoo.com but failed with error message "Sorry, the page you requested was not found". Attached is the print screen of tracert to yahoo.com result.
Since not able to tracert to yahoo.com, I tried to tracert to "USA, CA, Stanford, SLAC - Stanford Linear Accelerator Center via ESNet". Attached is the print screen of tracert result to SLAC.
I also attached with my DSL modem/router setup page print screen that shown the WAN IP address 10.68.183.241 which is different from IPchicken website.

Base on the tracert to SLAC result, could you please explain what does it mean and what are my next steps to proceed to resolve this issue?

Thanks in advance.

*Remark:* all the print screens are keep in "PF for IP Camera not working.doc" attachment file.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

To go a tracert you go to a command prompt [right mouse click on command prompt and choose run as administrator].

Then type tracert yahoo.com 

Then copy and paste the results into a post here.

Only the ipchicken page came thru. All the rest are blank pages.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r,

Thanks for your reply.
I tried downloaded the attached file that I uploaded yesterday from this forum and found only the first page with IPchicken can see the image. For page 2 to page 4, I tried to double click on the centre of the blank page for each page, the page start downloaded the image and image can be seen after that. You can try out this method to see if this works for you or not.

For your new instruction on tracert to yahoo.com using command prompt, I had attached 3 jpg picture files as per your request.

1) IPchicken.jpg
2) Tracert.jpg
3) DSL_Router_Setup_Page.jpg

Base on the command prompt tracert result, 219.93.218.177 is it my modem/router WAN IP Address? Can I use this IPAddress:8080 to access my IP camera from external network?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Wow. Talk about conflicting information. Tracerts and ip chicken conflict with what the router says for wan port.

Your router wan ip is a private ip and not routable on the internet. This also means no port forwarding is possible for you.
10.68.182.17 IP Address Location | SG IP network tools

The first hop in the tracert with 219.93.218.177 is a public ip address in Malaysia but then you go to a private ip address with 10.64.2.201 and then stay on that network for two more hops before you leave it. That is strange.

ipchicken results confirms Malaysia with 118.101.201.135
118.101.201.135 - IP Address Location

What I don't get is what that public ip address between your private lan ip and the private 10x network is doing there.

I would suggest you talk to your ISP and ask them why you have a private ip for the wan and the different results from ipchicken and tracerts.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Like Wand3r3r, I am confused, unless you are running or are behind a proxy


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r,

Thanks for your reply.
I will check with my ISP on this and provide an update once I get the feedback from my ISP.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r & Tomshawk,

Thanks for your reply.
Found new information in another setup page from my DSL modem/router.
Attached are DSL router print screen, Tracert to yahoo.com print screen and IPchicken website print screen.
Please give comment on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Interesting, Now seeing your IPchicken info and that not only is it different but a completely different Network name

Traceroute, Ping, Domain Name Server (DNS) Lookup, WHOIS express 60.48.48.39
Traceroute, Ping, Domain Name Server (DNS) Lookup, WHOIS express 118.101.201.135

Scroll down to netname
First one says XDSLSTREAMYX
and the second says ADSLSTREAMX

This makes me think everytime you log in your getting new information from your provider, which makes me think they are either having you use a proxy or well, truthfully some other weird setup I don't understand.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

different ips for ipchicken and device info but same results of the tracert.

You start off private and go to public then back to private and as somepoint after those private ips you get a public ip.

You still will never be able to do port forwarding due to those other private ips despite having a public ip on the routers wan interface.

Only way it would work would be to get each of those 10.64.x.x ips to also do the forwarding and since you have no control over that its not possible.

Did you talk to your ISP? Did they explain why you go public back to private ?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

If your ISP can not help you

Check out No-IP
It's free and you use the DNS name to log in instead of the IP which is constantly changing. I've never tried this on a network like yours, Heck i've never seen a network like this, private to public back to private, LOL, and it probably won't work because of the port forwarding issues but its worth a try.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r & Tomshawk,

Thanks for your reply.
Still no reply from my ISP.
For the suggestion on No-IP using DNS name to login, when doing registration for DNS name, which IP address should I assign to the DNS name?
Use IPchicken WAN IP?
Or use modem/router WAN IP 10.68.XXX.XXX?
Or use public WAN IP 219.93.218.177? Traceroute, Ping, Domain Name Server (DNS) Lookup, WHOIS express 219.93.218.177 (This IP netname show ADSL-STREAMYX-TMNET)
Please help to advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi Wan3r3r & Tomshawk,

What you mentioned earlier that my modem/router start off private and go to public then back to private and as somepoint after those private ips you get a public ip.
So, the public ip in between the 2 private IP is it referring to IP address 219.93.218.177?
If yes, this IP is private IP from Streamyx which show the netname ADSL-STREAMYX-TMNET (Traceroute, Ping, Domain Name Server (DNS) Lookup, WHOIS express 219.93.218.177)
In this case, it goes from private (192.168.1.1) to private (219.93.218.177) and then another private (10.64.XXX.XXX) before enter to public ip. My analysis is it correct? please comment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

192.168.1.1 is private ip.

219.93.218.177 is public ip.

10.64. addresses are private.

I think you should follow the advice and contact your ISP about this as has already been advised as something is not right there should not be going back to a private ip address.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Hi TheCyberMan,

Thanks for your reply. 
Already feedback this issue to my ISP and still waiting for their reply. 
Will update here once I get the feedback. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

If they don't reply please keep on at them ISP's are notoriously slow at responding in the hope that it goes away sometimes you have to be persistent with them if no movement on the issue just ask them for an update to your issue, they can drag their feet.


----------



## bill76 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

Received a response from my ISP at last. They had fixed the abnormal route that my modem/router start off private and go to public then back to private IP issue. Now I found the IP Address get from IPchicken website and IP Address shown in the modem setup page is the same. So, I am able to do the port forwarding and able to use my IP camera from external network now. 
Thanks to all that have been providing valuable advices and help in the past from this forum. Really appreciate all your effort and time spending over here! :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*

That's great news bill76 i am glad your isp sorted this out for you.

Thank you for taking the time to post back with resolution it may help others.

I will mark this thread as solved.


----------



## azwanmuslim (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Port Forwarding for IP Camera not working*



bill76 said:


> Received a response from my ISP at last. They had fixed the abnormal route that my modem/router start off private and go to public then back to private IP issue. Now I found the IP Address get from IPchicken website and IP Address shown in the modem setup page is the same. So, I am able to do the port forwarding and able to use my IP camera from external network now.
> Thanks to all that have been providing valuable advices and help in the past from this forum. Really appreciate all your effort and time spending over here! :smile:


hi, i have the same problem as you, and i also use malaysia tm net streamyx, may i know how do you get in touch with your ISP? and if possible, may i know how you explain the issue to them?


----------

